

IceCat 31.8.0 release - gebt
https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8314

======
okasaki
I hope IceCat gets more attention and resources, since it currently seems slow
to update - FF ESR 31.8 was released 12 days ago.

